# What ornamental trees to plant?



## esshup (Apr 11, 2010)

Mom & Dad bought a newer house that hasn't a stick of wood on the property. The driveway (5" thick concrete) is situated approx. 100' from any side lot line, is 210' long, and arrow straight. There are no limiting factors on how far from the driveway the trees could be planted, nor any HOA or zoning regs. USDA Zone 5. Heavier type clay soil, not enough % of clay to crack when dry, but still enough to stick to your shoes and build up when wet.

Realistically, they will only be in the house 10+ years as they are in their early 80's. They are looking for something that they can enjoy, but not cause a huge maintenance problem. They have another house that has 3 large silver maple trees (24"-30" truck dia), one black locust (18"-20" trunk dia) and a very large cottonwood tree (over 6' trunk diameter). Dad doesn't want to have to rake a bunch of leaves at this house. They were kicking around the idea of a type of Bradford Pear, but the Chanticleer variety.

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 20, 2010)

They might consider a mix of evergreens such as spruce and cedar. Aromatic, beautiful, and no leaves to fall.


----------



## Adara (May 7, 2010)

Information on the care for ornamentals, both flowering trees and evergreens, plus an introduction to fruiting specimens. Ornamental flowering trees can produce berries to attract birds, while evergreens offer year-round foliage. Dwarfs, weeping specimens, apple stock and ornamental trees valued for the shade they bring -- all are presented in light of what they can do for your landscaping.


----------



## derwoodii (May 7, 2010)

Consider something that may last a hundred years. 

As you say, may not see the maturity of trees planted. 
However if they plant two long lived trees close together. One for him and one for her. Then these tree limbs and boughs can for many years all ways touch and embrace one another. 

"The great French Marshall Lyautey once asked his gardener to plant a tree. The gardener objected that the tree was slow growing and would not reach maturity for 100 years.The Marshall replied, "In that case, there is no time to lose. Plant it this afternoon!"


----------

